# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  مرجع کامل 546 صفحه ای ASP.NET

## bashiry

با سلام خدمت دوستان  :چشمک:  
به عنوان اولین پستم یک کتاب کامل فارسی برای تمامی دوستداران ASP.NET گذاشتم
امیدوارم لذت ببرید.

به دلیل اینکه حجمش بالا بود 4 قسمتش کردم

*لینک دانلود جدید:*
http://rapidshare.de/files/30412649/..._Reference.rar

حجم 2.78 مگابایت
موفق باشید - محمد بشیری

----------


## Chabok

خیلی ممنون . باید خوب باشه .
ولی پرشین گیگ اذیت میکنه :

Data Transfer Limit Reached

میشه یه جا دیگه آپلود کنید .
ممنون .

----------


## SoftDevCo

تایید میشه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مگه Rapidshare.de مشکلی داره که روی پرشین گیگ آپلود کرده اید؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

مدتی پیش در سایتی دیده بودم که تعدادی از افراد، چند کتاب الکترونیکی ترجمه کرده بودند و می فروختند.
کتاب ASP.NET Unleashed هم جز اونها بود.
البته هنوز این کتاب رو ندیدم اما احتمال میدم همون کتاب باشه....

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

لینک های Rapidshare:

بخش اول
بخش دوم
بخش سوم
بخش چهارم

----------


## pari1365

متاسفانه موقع extract کردن بهم error می ده  :اشتباه:   :ناراحت:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

جناب کرامتی، گویا فایل هایی که گذاشتید مشکلی دارند.
بنده با Win Rar 3.60 فایل ها رو باز می کنم.
لطفا بررسی بفرمایید.
با تشکر.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

bashiry:
بخش چهار مشکل داره.

Behrouz_Rad:
من فقط فایل ها رو به Rapidshare منتقل کردم، اون موقع بازشون نکرده بودم.

----------


## ssmehizadeh

مثل اینکه واقعا مشکل داره 
هر دو لینک .
موقع extract کردن داره خطا می گیره .

موفق و سربلند باشید .

----------


## m_nejad

منتظر اصلاح فایلها برای download هستیم
با تشکر

----------


## ssmehizadeh

ما هنوز منتظر رفع اشکال فایلها هستیم

----------


## gavanbakht

این را هم ببینید بد نیست 

جزوه آموزشی کلاس ASP.NET 

------------------------------------

----------


## bashiry

با عرض پوزش از دوستان
حتما به زودی براتون یکجا در رپید شیر آپ می کنم

----------


## bashiry

این هم آدرس دانلود از رپید:

http://rapidshare.de/files/30412649/..._Reference.rar

حجم: 2.78 مگابایت
پسوند فایل: rar


موفق باشید

----------


## bashiry

> مدتی پیش در سایتی دیده بودم که تعدادی از افراد، چند کتاب الکترونیکی ترجمه کرده بودند و می فروختند.
> کتاب ASP.NET Unleashed هم جز اونها بود.
> البته هنوز این کتاب رو ندیدم اما احتمال میدم همون کتاب باشه....


نه اینو خودم گردآوری کردم - تمام مقالات سایت iranasp.net هست

----------


## محسن بابائی

سلام
 من هر کار می کنم نمی تونم دانلود کنم. میشه نحوه دانلود را توضیح بدین . 
مرسی

----------


## bashiry

خوب این سایت رپید چند وقتی میشه داغون شده
من روی سایت خودم با آدرس زیر آپلود کردم اونجا راحت میتونی دانلود کنی:

http://bashiry.persiangig.com

----------


## bahman_eng

لینک اولی که گذاشتید 
ّFile Not Found را بر می گردونه. 
لطف میکنید تصحیح کنید
با تشکر

----------


## bashiry

> لینک اولی که گذاشتید 
> ّFile Not Found را بر می گردونه. 
> لطف میکنید تصحیح کنید
> با تشکر


اون لینک ماله خیلی وقت پیشه

از لینک دوم بگیر مشکلی نداره

----------


## Delphi_Developer

سلام

لطفا اگه میشه یه بار دیگه Upload کنید چوت اون مال Rapid هست Expire شده لطفا اگه میشه دوباره بذاریدش خیلی خیلی لازم دارم

ممنون

----------


## bashiry

دوست عزیز شما میتونی از همون لینکی که در چند پست قبل توی پرشین گیگ گذاشتم بگیری

----------


## setarh-arjoman

آقای bashiry من توی لینک کتابهای فارسی 2 تا کتاب آموزش ASP.NET دیدم. آیا اینها همون کتابهایی هستند که برا ی download کردن توی این بخش معرفی شده بودند؟

----------


## bashiry

سلام به دوستان 

بفرمائین اینجا آپلود کردم

http://rapidshare.com/files/28867814...rence.rar.html 
اگر هم بعداد لینک پاک شد و نتونستین دانلود کنین به سایت زیر بخش برنامه نویسی مراجعه کنید:
http://bashiry.ir

با تشکر - محمد بشیری

----------


## majidghost

دوستان البته یه برنامه ای هست به اسم RapGet  که مخصوص دانلود از سرور rapidshare است.
مثلا برای دانلود لینک بالا که آقای بشیری گذاشتن باید در قسمت url بنویسید http://rs133.rapidshare.com/files/28..._Reference.rar
 دانلود rapget

----------


## bashiry

ممنون - اینطوری توی دانلودش محدودیت ایجاد نمیشه؟

----------


## golihaghighi

ممنون از کتابهای خوب سایت http://bashiry.ir

----------


## مهدی ویژوال

اقای بشیری بسیار ممنون هستم خدا خیرتان دهد

----------


## seniamail

سلام 
یک کتاب کامل اینجا هست
www.senia.ir

----------


## seniamail

این هم صفحه مستقیم کتاب کامل ASP.NET به زبان VB
http://senia.ir/post-34.aspx

----------


## ahmadirad1365

دوستانی که حساب gmail دارند میتونند به راحتی فایلهای خود رو با استفاده از فضایی که گوگل برای خدمات صفحات شخصی ارائه میده آپلود و لینک مستقیمشو در صورت لزوم برای دانلود بگذارند
http://sites.google.com/

----------


## Mohsem 1982

سلام لطفا لینک بالا رو با این یکی عوض کنین 

به هیچ عنوان باز نمیشه
http://www.vcee.ir/FORUM/forum_posts.asp?TID=105

----------

